
Steering the growth of natural plants with distributed robots - rbanffy
https://cacm.acm.org/news/228855-are-your-plants-misbehaving-call-a-robotanist/fulltext
======
fredley
Or just do it without robots, but with bits of twine occasionally.

I wonder if it can build a bridge: [https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/root-
bridges-cherrapunge...](https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/root-bridges-
cherrapungee)

------
tlarkworthy
A way to spend 100k on a tree.

~~~
dang
Could you please not post shallow dismissals to HN?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

